# Feeder Fish A Plenty



## 6Ps

Hi im new to the site but have had my 6 rbp for 10 months now. I started them on feeders and continue to give it to them. The ps are viscous with them. all 6 are between 5-7inches. these ps seem to be the hardiest fish ever. First off i completely neglect them. I keep all 6 in a 50 gal tank and keep about 15-20 feeders in there with them. I rarely change the water and when I do, I use hose water from the yard. i never check the ph. i occasionally clean the filter just so the room doesnt stink. about 5 months ago i got tired of them and decided to kill them. I tried starving them for a month but that didnt work. then i put a lot of salt in the water but that failed too. Then i Put about two cups of bleach in the water but they stayed alive. after all that I decided these were kick ass ps and decided to keep them. Now i keep their tank clean and respect them more. But they are true killers. when i was broke i would feed them pepperonis and greasy sausage and crust from my pizza and all other kinds of sh*t like crackers. But anyways i now feed them fat gold fish and the devour the whole thing, nothing left, not even the skull. Because of this they have profound teeth. they even killed my 9 inch sucker fish when i tried starving them. i keep them in my living room so they are totally comfortable with people. im not exaggerating about any of this, i feel kind of bad now though after i see how well u guys all treat your fish.


----------



## killum

f*ck, you should feel BAD. These fish are marvels and should be treated wit respect.


----------



## 6Ps

yeah i do feel bad, which is why i treat them better now, and do respect them


----------



## killum

I'm glad to hear your taken care of them







. Welcome to P-Fury.


----------



## saljooki24

keep em clean..they love it








theyre sick fish and should be treated w/respect


----------



## killerbee

poor P's, glad to hear that you respect them now







when u should have respected them from the beginning. Otherwise, you should have never bought P's.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

nice to hear your taking better care of them

but really awt to try and stay away from gold fish for their main food

try some catfish from the store its only like 2 bucks a pound and much healthier for them


----------



## phreakah

Poor P's..









but good to hear that you are taking good care of them.. and hopefully you will continue to do so!


----------



## sourbugs

> Then i Put about two cups of bleach in the water but they stayed alive.


----------



## shutter13

i REALLY hope you were kidding... if you werent you're one sick individual


----------



## ghostnote

This is a little entertaining.. we all get very upset by the fact that he took horrible care of his P's.

yet. some of us feed our P's rats mice live goldfish and so on.. 
no one seems to moan over them..

i can't wait to feed a Cat to my fish and wait for people to blow up about that.


----------



## Malice

f*ck that, feeding live food is 1 thing,, dumping BLEECH in a tank.. is something else.. thats fucked up...


----------



## 6Ps

Im taking really good care of them now though, so dont worry. Part of the reason I did that stuff was because the person who owned them i didnt get along with and he never cleaned the tank and it stunk our whole house up, so i put the bleach in there to mostly kill the odor, not necessarilly the fish.


----------



## sharpteeth

IMO I'm not sure u deserve to keep fish???? Ur certainly not at one with nature r u?

Oh well good luck with looking after them properly, maybe i'm just obsessed with looking after my fish! gl


----------



## Larbo669

lol thats crazy, hey its his fish he can do what he wants with them. i personally wouldnt do that, but not here to judge. i must say i do love this site becuase i like to get info and learn more about p's. i think this guy realizes that to and wants to do the same. we should cut him some slack


----------



## mori0174

Damn man, this is the worst site to be posting that sh*t. If you did that to your p's, you are one sad and sick individual.


----------



## okley70

dude all i ever want were some rbp and this guy was trying to kill them.







thats not cool at all.


----------



## 6Ps

As I said it was a long time ago when they were already being mistreated by their original owner, so i kinda of tried to put them out of their misery. But now Im taking excellent care of them. Im keeping them very clean and feeding them more nutrious food. No more feeders for a while. That was some of the mmost useful info ive got from the site.


----------



## illnino

dude, you are one f***ed up piece of s**t, why the hell would you try to kill the fish because you "dont want them" there is a place called a fish store, and theyd be happy to take every last one of them before you try to go off and kill them.


----------



## Anko

6Ps said:


> Hi im new to the site but have had my 6 rbp for 10 months now. I started them on feeders and continue to give it to them. The ps are viscous with them. all 6 are between 5-7inches. these ps seem to be the hardiest fish ever. First off i completely neglect them. I keep all 6 in a 50 gal tank and keep about 15-20 feeders in there with them. I rarely change the water and when I do, I use hose water from the yard. i never check the ph. i occasionally clean the filter just so the room doesnt stink. about 5 months ago i got tired of them and decided to kill them. I tried starving them for a month but that didnt work. then i put a lot of salt in the water but that failed too. Then i Put about two cups of bleach in the water but they stayed alive. after all that I decided these were kick ass ps and decided to keep them. Now i keep their tank clean and respect them more. But they are true killers. when i was broke i would feed them pepperonis and greasy sausage and crust from my pizza and all other kinds of sh*t like crackers. But anyways i now feed them fat gold fish and the devour the whole thing, nothing left, not even the skull. Because of this they have profound teeth. they even killed my 9 inch sucker fish when i tried starving them. i keep them in my living room so they are totally comfortable with people. im not exaggerating about any of this, i feel kind of bad now though after i see how well u guys all treat your fish.


 omg you are one stupid piece of sh*t...you know how much p's cost??I cant even get p's cause I live in so.cal.god you are a retarded mother-f*cker...people dont forgive him he deserves to be fed to the p's...bleach...


----------



## Anko

mmm sorry for cussing so much but seriously I could report you to a humane society so fast...dont f*ck around with fish...


----------



## ReDraGon->

goldfish is 1 thing Bleach is another...... u are really a sick induvidual..

one day when u are "cleaning" ur tank i hope the P gets a Piece of ur finger the one that held the capful of bleach


----------



## slckr69

Wow guys obviously he wants to learn how to care for his fish properly. yeah he treated them horrible, but we cant take them from him so lets move on and give him some useful tips welcome him in the community and give those beautys a chance a better life.... no need to piss the kid off so he runs straight for the bleach again... hed pry do it outta spite of you guys now god i know i would if i came here told the truth about what he did and all u guys do is bitch at the kid instead of trying to help him.. i agree he needs a bigger tank and he needs to start taking good care of them but obvisouly he joined here so he could do that i dont think he just joined to get yelled at for the mistakes he made......

Anyway Welcome to P-fury im sure these guys will give u and info you need


----------



## 6Ps

I was just being honest. I take great care of them now. f*ck they eat better then me. So f*ck all you haters. I guess now a days all you get is spite for integrity and honesty. And I live in So Cal so I dont know what your problem is not getting ps. Just go to any Fish store and ask for them when there arent any other customers around, you sorry, lame ass pansy bitch. Im getting fed up with all the ostricisizing for my truth.


----------



## killerbee

6Ps said:


> I was just being honest. I take great care of them now. f*ck they eat better then me. So f*ck all you haters. I guess now a days all you get is spite for integrity and honesty. And I live in So Cal so I dont know what your problem is not getting ps. Just go to any Fish store and ask for them when there arent any other customers around, you sorry, lame ass pansy bitch. Im getting fed up with all the ostricisizing for my truth.


 What did u expect from piranha owner's like us:

"Oh, i used bleach to help the smell in my place too"

















Athough, we do respect that you were truthful...and want to better your ways with your p's, u should expect some negative comments for what u did. so good luck to u and good day.


----------



## Daywalker




----------



## Daywalker

6Ps said:


> I rarely change the water and when I do, I use hose water from the yard. i never check the ph. i occasionally clean the filter just so the room doesnt stink. about 5 months ago i got tired of them and decided to kill them. I tried starving them for a month but that didnt work. then i put a lot of salt in the water but that failed too. Then i Put about two cups of bleach in the water but they stayed alive. after all that I decided these were kick ass ps and decided to keep them.












surely it would have been KINDER & easier to take them to yr lsf & not put them through all that?


----------



## 6Ps




----------



## Grosse Gurke

Alright....Enough children.

I thought the first post was a joke...but if it isnt, at least he is taking the time to correct the situation. No need to get all worked up.


----------



## 6Ps

well my 6 ps died today. i cleaned the tank too much and used hose water too fill it in as usual. This time I think I removed to much of the bio matter. Well about two hours after I cleaned the tank, the little sucker started skimming the water super fast then dropped like a rock. then a p started spiraling really fast through the water, after he died the others quickly follwed. To add insult to injury, while in the process of trying to save one and transplanting, the biggest one-8"- all of a sudden came back to life and bit the tip of my friends finger really bad while he was holding it, we both thought he was already dead, but he got his revenge I guess, this is all no joke, sounds hard to beleive but true. After everything these fish have been through i cant beleive they now die because too clean of a tank. I just lost over $300 of true killah ps. On the brighter side I can make a fresh start with a new batch and do everything right.


----------



## killerbee




----------



## yonam

Sorry for those killas'







. .But I'm glad to hear that u change how u treat this amazing species man







...good luck starting a new batch







....


----------



## shutter13

does anyone besides me not believe a word this guy is saying???

their would not be a big enough ammonia build up to kill your fish in two hours... i dont believe it... you didnt even mention you cleaned the filters... unless you did a 100% water change or something that changed the pH and temp quickly

and i also dont believe your first post.. thought it was a little wierd right from the begining

now that you're done f*cking with us maybe you can go out and get some real P's


----------



## ShiftingSkyes

well when it comes to fish, and animals in general weirs sh*t can happen. its not the environment they are in but sudden changes that kill them. I know someone that put tropical fish in tap water no chemicals nothing not even a cycle and they were fine. So u do get weird stuff, but it does sound a little fetching. but possible nonetheless.


----------



## BigChuckP

I was like







then I was like







, but I still want to


----------



## flash!

....well, what can i add........

were i come from this " person " is a CLASS 1 KNOB-HEAD!!! and thats being kind,
there isn't an insult bad enough for this prick,

................all i can say is


----------



## 6Ps

Well its the truth whether your naieve ass believes it or not. Why would I waste my time lying on some forum on the internet you loser. Get a life, and girlfriend, they are just fish.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

6Ps said:


> Well its the truth whether your naieve ass believes it or not. Why would I waste my time lying on some forum on the internet you loser. Get a life, and girlfriend, they are just fish.


Noob, how bout you shutup... you shouldn't keep fish,.. your BS and lies aint funny, so shutup before people start flamin you some more.


----------



## elTwitcho

Dude, what kind of responses did you honestly expect when you posted how you abused your fish on a forum for people who take an interest in caring for that same fish?

Sorry to hear all the sh*t you put your piranhas through, I certainly hope you are doing a better job now and if in the future you once again get sick of them, sell them to the god damn pet store instead of being an idiot about it.

EDIT: Just read the last of your post that they were dead, here's a helpful tip

YOU HAVE TO DECLORINATE YOUR WATER BEFORE PUTTING IT IN THE TANK SO YOUR FISH DONT DIE.

Seriously dude, they aren't especially difficult to take care of if you would just spend an hour reading up on basic care


----------



## Daywalker

sorry for yr losss







good luck with yr new batch


----------



## peterp105

YOU DON'T DESERVE ANY NEW FISH, WHAT U DID WAS SICK, MAYBE U SHOULD BE PUT IN A TANK AND WE CAN FILL IT WITH WATER AND BLEACH!!


----------



## killerbee

peterp105 said:


> YOU DON'T DESERVE ANY NEW FISH, WHAT U DID WAS SICK, MAYBE U SHOULD BE PUT IN A TANK AND WE CAN FILL IT WITH WATER AND BLEACH!!





















> Dude, what kind of responses did you honestly expect when you posted how you abused your fish on a forum for people who take an interest in caring for that same fish?
> 
> Sorry to hear all the sh*t you put your piranhas through, I certainly hope you are doing a better job now and if in the future you once again get sick of them, sell them to the god damn pet store instead of being an idiot about it.


exactly what i previously said


----------



## Dezperado

f*ck u p*ssy!!





















fight a man not helpless fish


----------



## sourbugs

they survived bleach but didnt take tapwater?


----------



## 6Ps

i kid u not, thats what i dont understand


----------



## confused

Hes full of


----------



## confused

BULLSHIT


----------



## confused

Just ignore him.. Hes just tryin to piss us off. Ps would not survive 2 cups of bleach. He is probably a 12 year old who cant find anything else to do but f*ck around on a fish site.


----------



## 6Ps

I dont care if you guys believe me or not, but that how it is, im not joking, kidding, lying, or exaggerating. And im not 12 im 20. Thanks again


----------



## McG

confused said:


> Just ignore him.. Hes just tryin to piss us off. Ps would not survive 2 cups of bleach. He is probably a 12 year old who cant find anything else to do but f*ck around on a fish site.


 Guys guys guys guys.

He's a troll, leave him be.


----------



## SiameseDream

No fish could survive 2 cups of bleach. LOL


----------



## Phtstrat

One smilie covers the content of the original post:


----------



## Malice

NIN KICKS ASS!


----------



## KingJeff

I think this guy is joking around.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex

confused said:


> Just ignore him.. Hes just tryin to piss us off. Ps would not survive 2 cups of bleach. He is probably a 12 year old who cant find anything else to do but f*ck around on a fish site.


 When I was in college I left to go home after class one friday. That night my room mate and his friends, who are still to this day the row-dee-est muthas on the planet, poured a brand new bottle of spray n wash in a 2.5 gal tank of mine that housed one beta. He lived through the weekend and was just fine. Never even acted sick.


----------



## Anuvin

Probably just a troll, but let it go.

Dude, get a new screen name and start over if you ever want to post and not get flamed. That is my only advice to you.


----------



## Xantarc

Your 20 ? dam thats sad ive seen 15 year olds more mature then you


----------



## 33truballa33

karma is a biatch


----------

